# How to stop a horse chewing wood!??



## BobbyMondeo (11 January 2009)

I have a 4yo Tb who loves the taste of his stable and the fences in his field alot more than his hay or feed , or the grass. I have tried every product on the market and nothing seems to work. I was just wondering if anyone has had this problem before and what worked with their horses, and if there were any supplements or home remidies you have used?

Thanks in andvance


----------



## alison_oliver (11 January 2009)

my arab eats his stable door and the top of the fence when tied up there, however he is more interested in food and will only do this when really bored and out of hay! i am thinking of gettin OH to put metal strip on door. Fence - god knows. Be interesting to see if anyone has had any products work. Good luck with ur lad x


----------



## BobbyMondeo (11 January 2009)

thanks alot for your advice, he is driving me crazy with it!!


----------



## alison_oliver (11 January 2009)

i bet he is! i know it would be expensive but could u electric tape the field so he cant get to the wood? or try a field lick, keeps mine amused for hours x


----------



## flowerlady (11 January 2009)

Creosote painted on


----------



## ester (11 January 2009)

We have a line of elec wire round top of our fencing with bobbin insulators, neither of ours are major chewers but decided was cheaper and easier than replacing fencing. The bottom rail is more troublesome you can get 'stand off' insulators but they would be sig more expensive. We do a get a little bottom rail chewing but not much as it is more awkward to get to.


----------



## michaelj (11 January 2009)

Stop Chew liquid?


----------



## Aru (11 January 2009)

Creosote as in the black coal tar type is a carcinogenic not sure if you want the posibility of pony chewing on it..its highly toxic in large quantities 2


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (12 January 2009)

Theres a product called crib box, or cribbox (cant remember, but its in white tub!) which you just smear on to the area they chew. Gem used to do this too, right near a cable at one point!It works a treat, tastes really bitter, and isnt remotely harmful, you can pick it up from scats or anwhere like that for about a tenner.


----------



## spudsmum (12 January 2009)

Creosote is now unavailable to the general public due to the it's toxicity (sp!)
The only one we have used that has worked is Mcnasty byEqus.
Or soak some horse pooh in water and paint that on!


----------



## kellyeaton (12 January 2009)

mustard! try more food with high fibre propities in it!


----------



## Enfys (12 January 2009)

Bars of Soap.

The ranker smelling the better.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (12 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
mustard! try more food with high fibre propities in it! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Have heard of using mustard before  but never sure if it worked...ill get some , im willing to trry anything atm


----------



## frannieuk (12 January 2009)

Chilli oil from the supermarket! My old girl stopped pretty smartish!


----------



## ladyt25 (12 January 2009)

Or an even cheaper way that seemed to stop my sister's horse chewing our fences. Get some manure, mix in with some water and 'paint' along the tops of the fences. Was enough to out him off when he next put his teeth on the wood!


----------



## JM07 (12 January 2009)

one packet of mustard powder, 1 litre of malt vinegar and 5 litres of boling water.

mix mustard to a paste, and vinegar whilst still mixing pour on boiling water.....

paint onto anything you like...they wont chew it again!!


----------



## loopyloop (12 January 2009)

you can get creosote substitute, or whatever it's called, stops ours chewing the stables, although we have put a strip of rubber over her stable door just incase!!!


----------

